# Fishing the Concrete Ships at Kiptopeke



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

what kinds of species do you usually target when you go out to those ships? We are thinking about going out there for a night trip. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

heres a few links to look over .......

http://www.concreteships.org/ships/kiptopeke/


http://www.dcr.state.va.us/parks/kiptopek.htm


http://www.vcfa.org/ClubTripPages/KiptopeakeTrip.htm


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

thanks bro, but that didnt really tell me what I needed to know.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

there should be tog sheepshead flounder and maybe some spades, but your not really gonna catch any of those at night.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Its a good place for trout, cobia and Black Drum as well.


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

I've pulled some nice hardheads out of there at night before.....Plenty of flounder, spot, croaker and trout during the day


----------

